# What could possibly go wrong?



## Wuzzat? (Sep 28, 2012)

A client needs a light bulb changed over a stairwell so I need a way for a regular 4' stepladder to stand on a firm and level foundation.

I'm building a rigid box 24" x 24" x 8" with one open side with gusset plates in the corners that doubles as a 24" high ladder base that goes two steps down from the upper support step.  

For differences in the steps I'll have plywood plates 1/4", 1/2" and 1" which can be placed under the box or the ladder and gives me a range of adjustment from 1/4" to 1-3/4" in 1/4" increments. 

I have a body harness from Grainger for tree work and so this with a rope fastened to the top of the staircase will be my backup in case of a problem.

If it turns out to be too risky I'll still have a GP box.


----------



## nealtw (Sep 28, 2012)

http://www.google.ca/search?q=adjus...hoHgDQ&sqi=2&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ&biw=1016&bih=523


----------



## Wuzzat? (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks for the link.  The thing is, this is only the second time in many years that I have been called on to do this kind of task so I'm reluctant to buy yet another ladder.  I just do handyman work.

This box works well enough that I'm going to put carrying handles on it.  It's 10 pcs of scrap wood, 8 screws, a handful of nails and less than two hours labor.

I will need to use it with a level since I find there are no usable horizontal lines on a staircase to use as a reference.  
Also, at 2' wide I noticed that it's difficult to walk around it on a narrow staircase but I may not need to walk around it.
Both of these things may also be true of the commercially available versions.

After I cut the shim plates the next test is to check the stability on heavily carpeted stairs.


----------



## Housedoctor57 (Sep 30, 2012)

You can rent a little giant or similar ladder cheap. What do you figure medical cost will be for fractured arm, leg, etc.
Just add the rent into your bill.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Sep 30, 2012)

Housedoctor57 said:


> You can rent a little giant or similar ladder cheap. What do you figure medical cost will be for fractured arm, leg, etc.
> Just add the rent into your bill.


I looked through the manual for the Little Giant and I see now why the telescoping legs flare out.  A lot of thought went into that thing.  

And for reasons I didn't anticipate, even on hard stairs there is a little wobble with this box thing.  So for the time being I've got myself a GP box.

BTW, the last time I was in the ER they had a GOMER - Get Out of My Emergency Room or Grand Old Man of the Emergency Room.  
That was pretty entertaining until one of the techs called security and this huge dude frog-marched the guy out into the parking lot.  
He was a provocative, articulate, intelligent little twerp and everybody was getting pulled into his unhappy camper routine.  There was a bit of a paranoid flavor to his accusations.
The tech said that the last time they had one of those was months ago.  I should have asked about the last time "the knife & gun club" had paid a visit.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 30, 2012)

Let us know where we can send cards and flowers.


----------



## CallMeVilla (Oct 1, 2012)

OK, I built this stair platform to hang a very large mirror in a stairway ...  You can make it larger but the principle works great.  I actually shot screws down through the top and allowed them to protrude slightly to catch the carpeting on the stairs.

https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&...&sig=AHIEtbRLKUuvu_fA6CVHxJfrN2ELe82Kig&pli=1

It was almost as wide as the stair, so I mounted my ladder and climbed as highas I needed to go.  If you are shakey, get a helper to hold the ladder while you do your thing.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Oct 1, 2012)

CallMeVilla said:


> OK, I built this stair platform to hang a very large mirror in a stairway ...  You can make it larger but the principle works great.  I actually shot screws down through the top and allowed them to protrude slightly to catch the carpeting on the stairs.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&...&sig=AHIEtbRLKUuvu_fA6CVHxJfrN2ELe82Kig&pli=1
> 
> It was almost as wide as the stair, so I mounted my ladder and climbed as highas I needed to go.  If you are shakey, get a helper to hold the ladder while you do your thing.


Yes, that horizontal stabilizing plate is what I hoped to avoid.

Have you noticed that ladders that lean against something, and very short stepladders, are just as wide at the bottom as at the top?  
The 4' and 6' stepladders are wider at the bottom and there is probably some rule of thumb for stepladder height vs. base width for a given amount of stability.

Thanks for the pix!


----------



## Wuzzat? (Oct 1, 2012)

oldog/newtrick said:


> Let us know where we can send cards and flowers.


My survivors would prefer cash. . .


----------



## nealtw (Oct 1, 2012)

If you don't want to buy a new ladder, bolt on extention legs made out of 2x4.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Oct 1, 2012)

nealtw said:


> If you don't want to buy a new ladder, bolt on extention legs made out of 2x4.


Yes, for a ladder oriented on a staircase as shown, using two of these
http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...i=cCdqUNCLMYyu0AGmpoAg&ved=0CEoQ9QEwAg&dur=39
or make your own from two mending plates and two carriage bolts.  A 2'x3' may even be strong enough.

I have two straight ladders, 14' and 9', and so now I have to see if these will fit in the customers staircase.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 1, 2012)

I would just drill a couple holes and bolt on extentions.


----------



## notmrjohn (Oct 4, 2012)

Nothing can go worng yuor permatiacaly fase.

I'm guessing the bulb is in a fixture or you'd use one of these.
http://www.acehardware.com/family/index.jsp?categoryId=1259128


----------

